

Cory Doctorow on the privacy bargain, big data, and human sensors [video] - wgx
http://boingboing.net/2011/09/26/talk-on-the-privacy-bargain-big-data-and-human-sensors-versus-human-barcodes.html

======
wgx
Ungh! They changed the link. :(

